

Xcode 4.3 Released - zmanji
https://developer.apple.com/library/ios/#documentation/DeveloperTools/Conceptual/WhatsNewXcode/Articles/xcode_4_3.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/1006-SW1

======
pooriaazimi
Wow! a lot of changes...

 _\- The Xcode 4.3 Toolset Is Repackaged as a Single App_

 _\- Command-Line Tools Are Optional_

 _\- /Developer No Longer Exists_

 _\- Auto Layout Is Now the Default for All New Cocoa Projects_

------
mmcconnell1618
It looks like command like tools are now an optional install. That should help
resolve some of the Ruby on Rails issues for OSX and XCode 4.x.

